# New tool for the shed



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

So for Christmas this year my mom baught me a 6x48 inch belt sander with a 9 inch disc sander. And my wife got me a new calendar.( she was disappointed for the lack of cleavage) The sander is freaking awesome. Smoothed down a board a lot faster then the 4x36 sander. Anyway. Pretty happy with it and I just wanted to share.









Stupid picture won't go upright!! Dang you iphone!!


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Lucky man 
Enjoy your new tool!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I like the calendar!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

I was given the 4X36 for Christmas this year from my in-laws. I'm sure yours works faster, but I am still happy with just not having to hand sand boards now! Enjoy your gifts!!


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

toolmantf99 said:


> I was given the 4X36 for Christmas this year from my in-laws. I'm sure yours works faster, but I am still happy with just not having to hand sand boards now! Enjoy your gifts!!


I have used and abused my 4x36 and it still is a great tool to have in the shed still.. Any tool so I dont have to hand sand boards is a good tool..


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

!! This is exactly what I am aiming to buy once I sort out all my bills :S ... Does it reduce the thickness of small boards effectively? i would primarily use it to reduce the thickness of natural limbs to a workable size instead of using my plane.would this be a possibility? Nice calendar


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

both the 4 inch and the six inch will reduce the board thickness, its just all about how patient you are.. I have sat there for 30 minutes on one board just to sand out my bandsaw marks on a re-saw with the 4 inch, but around 2-3 minutes on the 6 inch. Both are great tools though... The links below is the two that I have.

4 x 36 inch benchtop sander

http://www.harborfreight.com/4-inch-x-36-inch-belt-6-inch-disc-sander-97181.html

6 x 48 inch benchtop sander

http://www.harborfreight.com/6-inch-x-48-inch-belt-and-9-inch-disc-combination-sander-6852.html


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Have a 6" and that thing with a 50 grit belt will reduce board thickness nicely. Wish i kept the 80 grit on it though... 50 grit cuts in wood take a lot of sanding :S

I would change it back but its such a damn pain


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

would a 4" model with 40 grit reduce board thickness quickly?


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I use either 80 or 120 grit and it does a great job still.. 40 seems a little coarse for my liking..


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

nothing better than a good sanding station


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

bigron said:


> nothing better than a good sanding station


You aren't wrong about that.. Benchtop sander and sanding drums on the drill press can go a long way.. Quarterinmynose has has better setup by including sanding flee mops in his sanding arsenal..


----------

